#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  How Did You Meet Your Thai Girlfriend/Wife

## hemingway

I don't know if this has already been done, but here goes anyway. How did you meet your Thai girlfriend/wife? There are so many ways this can be done and I, for one, have had more than one Thai girlfriend. Usually, I have met them at bars and that is why they have only been girlfriends and not my wife. 

I am not saying a wife can not be found in a bar since that is how many western wifes are found. The same can happen here if they are victims of circumstance and have to support a family back home.

There must be thousands of ways to meet a nice lady here in Thailand and I thought it would be interesting to share some of the good stories along with the bad. So let's hear from you and your adventures that led you to true love, or not. :mid:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Stay tuned. I'm sure hundreds of posters will be along momentarily to share the most intimate moments of their lives with you.

----------


## hemingway

Doesn't have to be too intimate, unless the member really wants to share. Aren't you in the PI?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Yep..

----------


## hemingway

^
Have a few friends that have Filipina wives and they met them while working in a hospital which is only one way to meet a girlfriend or wife. How did you meet yours, may I ask?

----------


## Kwang

Mine's a cashier  :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

> Mine's a cashier


Millions of them in Phuket

----------


## superman

^^ And mine.

----------


## hemingway

^
Is she good with money?

----------


## superman

^ Mine's good a spending it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^
> Have a few friends that have Filipina wives and they met them while working in a hospital which is only one way to meet a girlfriend or wife. How did you meet yours, may I ask?


Yes, you may.

----------


## hemingway

I am not really trying to make light of anyones experience of meeting their girlfriend/wife. All I am trying to do is let others see how meeting a lady in Thailand can be done. It seems much easier here than in the west especially when they all smile at you and are typically very friendly.

----------


## Loy Toy

I was the human equivalent of a little homeless puppy dog and my now wife took me in and gave me a good home..............True story.  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

Like most I met mine when she was selling her ass.

----------


## hemingway

> Originally Posted by hemingway
> 
> 
> ^
> Have a few friends that have Filipina wives and they met them while working in a hospital which is only one way to meet a girlfriend or wife. How did you meet yours, may I ask?
> 
> 
> Yes, you may.


.......and, some details would be helpful to others.

----------


## hemingway

> I was the human equivalent of a little homeless puppy dog and my now wife took me in and gave me a good home..............True story.


Yes, but how did you meet her? Good start by the way.

----------


## terry57

I'm DD's spare bitch. Wish he would have a shave though.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hemingway
> ...



Why? Are they looking for Filipina wives?

----------


## hemingway

^
Nope, just trying to help others find a good lady.

----------


## terry57

> .......and, some details would be helpful to others.


Jesus mate, you do ask a heap of personal questions.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> ^
> 
> Nope, just trying to help others find a good lady.


Something sussed about you mate.  Sure your not JJ or some other Fellow reincarnated.  ?

----------


## hemingway

^
Sorry, just thought people would like to share how they met their significant other. It also would show that not all Thai girlfriends/wives are trying to take a farang for a ride.

Who's JJ?

----------


## superman

> Like most I met mine when she was selling her ass.


Was it this one ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^
> Nope, just trying to help others find a good lady.


Why would you be so incredibly presumptuous as to believe they would need your help in such an endeavor?

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> Like most I met mine when she was selling her ass.
> 
> 
> Was it this one ?



I think thats her sister, I did not buy that. Sadly though I think given another 10 years thats what I'll be sleeping with though.

----------


## hemingway

^
Must have struck a nerve. 

Since you are an American, I will just ignore your sarcasm.

----------


## terry57

> ^
> 
>  It also would show that not all Thai girlfriends/wives are trying to take a farang for a ride.


The vast majority of members are well tuned into what goes down in Thailand, they  don't need to be shown anything really. Many long term ex-pats that know the go. 

This thread would go over famously at Thai-Visa.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aging one

After 21 years I can say for certainty, pure freaking luck. Too much of it.   :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

> Like most I met mine when she was selling her ass.


Sell your ass, you got nothing else to sell, fiinished

----------


## terry57

> ^
> 
> 
> Since you are an American, I will just ignore your sarcasm.



Interesting observation. You've been on Teak-Door for all of 35 seconds and your calling peoples Nationality.

Who are you really ?

----------


## hemingway

> Originally Posted by hemingway
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It also would show that not all Thai girlfriends/wives are trying to take a farang for a ride.
> 
> 
> The vast majority of members are well tuned into what goes down in Thailand, they don't need to be shown anything really. Many long term ex-pats that know the go. 
> ...


Understood Terry, and agree. I have found TD to be a wesite that focuses on helping others new to Thailand or wanting to know more about the country. This was not meant to be a demeaning thread but there seems to be some members who are taking it a little too serious. If they do not want to share, then that is up to them.

----------


## Bogon

I'm gonna give hemingway the benefit of the doubt.
Being a new poster, I think he is trying to ease himself in with an interesting thread that has already fell on its arse.
One thing you learn in Thailand is not to ask a fellow where he met his other half.
You can make some people feel VERY uncomfy when you spring this question in the flesh.
Nothing against guys who have met their significant other in a bar. It's just not for me.

--EDIT--

Just noticed you have just introduced yourself to Terry and have got off on the wrong foot.
Good luck on that one! :Smile: 
The bloke's a straight-shooter and doesn't mince his words.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hemingway
> ...



I've lived in Asia for 40 years. I was living here when you were in High School, or earlier. Why would I, or any number of other posters, need advice from you on where and how to find a girlfriend or spouse in Asia?

----------


## klong toey

Don't remember to much was very drunk but had to pay some kind of fine when i left the bar.Nothing serious just a few hundred baht  no idea what she had done wrong still haven't asked her after all this time.
Still shes seems to be going straight now no fines since we have been together.

----------


## hemingway

^^^
Thanks for that, and I apologize. I will rescind the question to make the peace.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Nothing against guys who have met their significant other in a bar. It's just not for me.


Most of the blokes I have known who saddle up with bar girls have had problems with the relationships ending in tears.

Having said that there are exceptions to the rule but it depends how tough the bloke is and how much time and effort he can commit to the relationship.

----------


## Yasojack

Hemingway go slowly theres many members here suspicious, of new members.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> Like most I met mine when she was selling her ass.
> 
> 
> Sell your ass, you got nothing else to sell, fiinished


I find them at their most submissive best when there aint fuck all else to sell.

----------


## hemingway

^^
Good advice and I will step lightly from now on.

----------


## TizMe

My first wife was the sister in law of my motorcycle mechanic.
Second wife was/is my barber. Most expensive haircuts ever...

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...


Right on man

----------


## terry57

> Having said that there are exceptions to the rule but it depends how tough the bloke is and how much time and effort he can commit to the relationship.




I recon one would have to be a super special cat to be able to block out the fact that your dear beloved new wife has gobbled six miles of man goo out of some friggin very horrid punters.

Jesus, give that man a medal or at least book him into see a psychiatrist.  :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

Do you really want to know how I met my g/f?

----------


## terry57

^

No thanks   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FarangRed

Be careful Terry

----------


## Loy Toy

> I recon one would have to be a super special cat to be able to block out the fact that your dear beloved new wife has gobbled six miles of man goo out of some friggin very horrid punters.


Could not agree more mate and that is why I stated that the guy has to be really tough and disciplined.

Too many times you see blokes pick up bar girls and for the next few years bars are the only places they take them to.

Best to get them as far away from the bar scene as possible and try to build some normality into their life.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Whys that ?  You cant have my wife as she's due back in the bar in 30 minutes.  :Smile:  She on a firm booking with DD.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yasojack

Terry some people tend to forget, that before they married there wives western asian african or whatever, do not know anything about there past.

----------


## terry57

> Could not agree more mate and that is why I stated that the guy has to be really tough and disciplined.



I could never do it L/T.  I think it boils down to the quality of women one has had in there life previously.

Doubt very much that a guy who has had decent women could pull a bar girl on.

But then again, nothing would surprise me concerning Thailand.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Doubt very much that a guy who has had decent women could pull a bar girl on.


I have offered that advice to many including posting the same on this forum.

Then again I have seen a few very successful relationships develop when I thought it was going to be a huge mistake.

----------


## terry57

> Terry some people tend to forget, that before they married there wives western Asian African or whatever, do not know anything about there past.



Don't get me wrong mate as I'm not judging anyone here and if it works that's all that matters.

I tend to think that a working girl has a very hard time hiding her past as it would raise its ugly head sometime. 

If the guy can handle it good on him. 

I imagine that some working girls would thrive in a stable relationship with a decent guy. 

I'm not that guy though.  :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

working girl or not, i fucked myself through WA, especially freo for free, and all the girls were openly sexually promiscious, only difference is working girls get paid, and respect should be shown for these girls for what they have to put up with.

----------


## fryatuck

I met my GF in a bar, she shook cocktails, OMG what a sight!! We have been together a year now (16th June 2011) and we are very happy  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Urm,  OK  Respect to all the girls who can handle selling there pussy to vast amounts of men and not become mentally fuked up doing it. 

Meet my wife, she used to suck cock for a living.   :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

sounding like a typical bar fly now, met many of them when i owned a bar and many of them got completely ripped. ::chitown::

----------


## Fondles

> ^ ^
> 
> Urm,  OK  Respect to all the girls who can handle selling there pussy to vast amounts of men and not become mentally fuked up doing it. 
> 
> Meet my wife, she used to suck cock for a living.


dunno how many miles of cock mine had before we hooked up but she was 20 and was new (haven't we all heard that before) to the scene (has pay slips from her cleaning Job in Laem Chabang from 3 months previous to hook up though), my guess is she did not make it to the 1000 mile service point before becoming enslaved by me.

Carefactor is zero though, we all have "history" and we have been together now for near on 4 years. Nearly got married bout 12 months ago cept the inlaws gready claws came looking for my coin..... knocked that on the head though.

----------


## BobR

With all the horror stories we constantly hear about the bar girls, falling off balconies or buying houses in Issan and getting thrown out, it might be nice to hear about some relationships that are happy.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Good on you mate, as long as your happy and the relationship is good you have my respect.

Cheers

----------


## terry57

> With all the horror stories we constantly hear about the bar girls, falling off balconies or buying houses in Issan and getting thrown out, it might be nice to hear about some relationships that are happy.



All relationships are happy until the shit hits the fan Bobby. 

Whether one is married to a working girl or the blessed virgin Mary there all fucked when they breakdown.

End result is the same. Heartache and emotional pain.

Fuked Innit. We all been there.

----------


## Yasojack

Terry some years ago Australia had the third highest suicide rate in the world, were they all working in the bar and got fucked up  :smiley laughing: 




> ^ ^
> 
> Urm,  OK  Respect to all the girls who can handle selling there pussy to vast amounts of men and not become mentally fuked up doing it. 
> 
> Meet my wife, she used to suck cock for a living.

----------


## terry57

^

Mate I do appreciate you once owned a bar and are supporting the working girls, I'm sure there where some very nice ones amongst them who where in the game for various reasons.

I'm only speaking for myself and not for every male on the planet. We are all different.

Cheers.

----------


## LegendarySurfer

*I met my wife 12 years ago on the Internet ("Thais"). What struck me at first sight was how bad her ad was. But, the thing was, it was totally honest. I liked that. She's an Isaan woman, but I still think she's a girl.*

----------


## Yasojack

Terry i respect what you say, though possibly your derogatory remarks about working girls is somewhat ill founded, and only your personal experience.

I knew and respected many of the girls, for what they put themselves through, your comments are somewhat similar to the amart of Thailand that there just pieces of shite, to be used and abused.

I know of many bar girls that married guys that did not even know they were bar girls.

----------


## baldrick

yep - could never marry a woman who has had a mans cock up her - thats why all my marriages have ended in divorce , I have had to get rid of them the day after I have poked them just so I can stick to my mantra





> Mine's a cashier


mines a "hiso" cashier - ner

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Met mine at a bare knuckle boxing match.


...and she won.



Won 50 quid.

----------


## Neo

It was in a blowjob bar in Bangkok. She is the glass collector and it was love at first sight for both of us. I've been going back every day to get the chance to talk to her and eventually I plucked up the courage to ask her on a date. She only gets 2 days a month off so the getting to know you bit has taken a long time. It was six months before she said she would marry me and hopefully in another six months or year she can leave her job and we can go to live in Isaan. It's costing me a small fortune in blowjobs every day, and I'm having to TEFL to make ends meet, but you really can't put a price on true love.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...


Me too. Although I don't think it will take that long.

----------


## sabang

Well, I met mine at a pool bar at a resort in Goa. We started dating about 4 months later, in Bangkok. So yes, I met tilac in bar.  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

I was in a provincial rajabhat one winter's day about a decade ago, when  a couple of coffee-coloured zeppelins cruised past my frame of  reference. About six hours later, my pink meaty surfboard was bouncing about  between them. Happy daze =D.

----------


## withnallstoke

I've not actually met my wife yet.
I send her a retainer every month, and hope to meet her soon in the house i purchased cheaply for 14 million baht, as part of her dowry.

----------


## superman

> Could not agree more mate and that is why I stated that the guy has to be really tough and disciplined. So wrong. He has to be so thick skinned, have tunnel vision, be so fcuking ugly no one else wants him, and delusional.
> 
> Too many times you see blokes pick up bar girls and for the next few years bars are the only places they take them to. Best keep them in the enviroment that suits them. Why take them back to the enviroment they're trying to escape from ?
> 
> Best to get them as far away from the bar scene as possible and try to build some normality into their life. Bar girls are not the 'norm'. By taking them back to their homes you're putting them back into the things that you don't really want them to be in. Firstly there's the gik/boyfriend she used to fcuk, and a good chance still does. Gambling party's, that probably is the cause of her reason to leave home, her debts. Drinking with her friends that she drank with before. Nah, forget the bar girl, too much hassle. Plenty of decent totty walking around shopping malls that are available.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

> Stay tuned. I'm sure hundreds of posters will be along momentarily to share the most intimate moments of their lives with you.



LOL. That's just what I was gonna say.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FarangRed

Get down to HomePro fuking loads available pussy in there or better still book yourself into the hospital for a week bet your life you get one there.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Get down to HomePro fuking loads available pussy in there


Is that a new bar?...

----------


## withnallstoke

^ A recruitment agency?

----------


## Matthew

I met my wife through my Thai assistant teacher on my first teaching job in 2005. They'd been university roommates. I became good friends with the assistant teacher and realized that her scene was pretty cool. As any newbie is wont to be, I was messing around in the nightlife at the time...but in it, not of it (I was 25 years old). My future wife and I started out as evening aerobics buddies at Suan Benjasiri and eventually our mutual friend started backing out...so one day I asked her to dinner. 

It took a couple months before we were a bonafied couple (and for me to tone down the nightlife completely), and a few very happy years later I proposed, back at the park where we met. We married at her family home in the mid-south. We now live back here in Boston as of 11 months ago. 

For the, uh, 'record'...my wife was a completely 'innocent' 'normal' first generation good university graduate from a strong, healthy southern family scene. Inexperienced in romance and relationships. I was a young well-educated TEFL teacher fascinated by Thai culture, an expert in Buddhism, and a bit more 'serious' than your average farang (in my experience anyway). Messing around in Bangkok (and being honest about that) for a while, but not 'here for the beer' and the pussy. I may not have been accepted by the family if this wasn't absolutely clear to them. 

Meeting and getting to know my wife has made me a much better person; she has taught me dignity, loyalty, and sincerity. I have expanded her intellectual and artistic horizons, and certainly moving to the US has. She is not becoming 'less Thai', but is developing a more multi-layered personality as she encounters the waves of multi-culturalism and cosmopolitan interests that is my general scene in Boston. 

I feel very lucky to have spend 6.5 happy years in Thailand, most of them with her at my side..and hope for many more.

----------


## petercallen

Met mine when she and her sister came to visit the owners of the apartments i was living in at the time for a short holiday
I had given up on the local talent, just gold diggers most of them the same as everywhere else
Best thing thats happened in my life as far as women are concerned

----------


## SEA Traveler

No so intimate or interesting of a story and certainly no secret, but this is how Mrs SEA Traveler was met.

Fortunate circumstances for myself.  Right place, right time!  

Finished work early one day at the port in Sattahip.  

Driver asked if I wanted to to see Khoa Chi Chen (the engraved Buddha image on the mountain not far from Sattahip).  We went there and I took the obligatory photos.  

Driver asked if I was interested in going to the Chinese Temple Viharnra Sien just down the road.  Sure, why not.  While in one of the exhibit halls I wanted a picture of myself with the tapestry in the background.  The exhibit hall was empty.  I waited a few moments and said to myself that the next person who walks in the exhibit hall I would ask to take to take the picture of myself.  It was shortly afterwards that the now "Mrs SEA Traveler" walked in.  I asked and she took the photo of me.  She asked if I wanted an explanation of some of the artifacts on display and she went on to explain them and the series of kings and of the Buddhist items on display.  

     After exiting the exhibit hall, she introduced her step mother and uncle.  We all chatted for a while.  Got the basic history of each other and exchanged numbers.  We arranged a meeting a week later in Bangkok where she was from and in the accompaniment of 2 family relatives all went on an outing.  The following day we went on another outing with different family members.  

     After several weekends (as during the week the now Mrs SEA Traveler was working in the office of the company in BKK and I was either in Sattahip or Saraburi) of outings and dinners and getting to know each other in the accompaniment of family and friends and we knew that we enjoyed the company of each other, she showed up one day where we went on an outing with just the two of us.  Dinner was arranged to be with friends but the ice was broken and we continued to date and get to know each other.

     The rest is history.

     Right Place, Right Time!  17+ years or so ago.

----------


## baldrick

> fascinated by Thai culture


this is something I do not understand

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Matthew
> 
> fascinated by Thai culture
> 
> 
> this is something I do not understand


It was at "an expert in Buddhism" where I stopped reading. Pretentious twat.

----------


## Yasojack

Davis that deserves a few greens, my thoughts entirely when i read the post.

you will have to wait Davis, i need to spread some love so it seems, even so made me laugh.

----------


## Stumpy

Met my GF at a night market while getting dinner. She was standing in front of me. As she turned around I knocked her food over. I insisted on replacing it and we laughed and started talking. I was lucky as she was in her nurse uniform and none hit it on the way to the ground. We have been together now for 1.5 years. Cool woman.

----------


## terry57

^

Good story, much more real life than      " I met my wife in a bar ".    Jeez  .

" SEA traveler "  Also a great story.  Good stuff.

----------


## misskit

> As she turned around I knocked her food over.


Did you do that on purpose to meet her?  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

http://www.youngeasternbridesforunwa...dbarstards.con

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Matthew
> 
> fascinated by Thai culture
> 
> 
> this is something I do not understand


Pretentious twaddle, best ignored.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Matthew
> ...


Snap! 

Same phrase, I handn't even read your reply when I posted.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yep. The words kind of leapt onto the page.

----------


## Carrabow

I have a hard time with most of the daily grind and why they do it. 

Big Sleep? I do this when I am tired  :Smile: 

What I do know is I have a good soul mate.

Nuff said

----------


## robbo

played golf one day and my caddie and i laughed all around the course, i asked her out for a drink after the game but she said she could not, so i came back the following week and booked the same caddie again for 3 more weeks, she eventually agreed to a drink but bought her sister along, that happened 3 times, on the 4th time her sister just got up and said goodbye, we looked at each other and laughed, that was well over a year ago, she is still a caddie and i am as happy as i can ever remember being, yes a happy story for a change

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Matthew
> 
> fascinated by Thai culture
> 
> 
> this is something I do not understand


Why are you there, then? It can't just be access to cheap booze and hookers, or is it?

----------


## Cthulhu

> I feel very lucky to have spend 6.5 happy years in Thailand, most of them with her at my side..and hope for many more.


This is a great story - congratulations to having such a really happy life!

----------


## Cthulhu

> ...we continued to date and get to know each other.
> 
>      The rest is history.
> 
>      Right Place, Right Time!  17+ years or so ago.


Ditto - great story, and nice to see you so happy!

----------


## Mozzbie47

I found my Thai wife while searching a dateing site her in Austraila 
 l cantacted her, she sent me a photo, l thought bloody hell, she looks OK. 
We exchanged a few phone calls and arranged a meeting at a shopping centre in Melbourne, we hit it off straight away. I took her out for dinner that evening, then again for lunch the next day. Many will scoff at this, but l knew she was what l had been looking for all those years, when got home, l phoned her and said, would you marry me, we went to Thailand later that year and married in a temple, that was 5 years ago.

----------


## Mid

> I recon one would have to be a super special cat to be able to block out the fact that your dear beloved new wife has gobbled six miles of man goo out of some friggin very horrid punters.


best stick to a nice virginal westerner then ah what .................. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BaitongBoy

I met mine at Dr BJ's two days ago...we were married yesterday...

 :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

My own birthday party 5 years ago, I can never forget that can I?

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> I recon one would have to be a super special cat to be able to block out the fact that your dear beloved new wife has gobbled six miles of man goo out of some friggin very horrid punters.
> 
> 
> best stick to a nice virginal westerner then ah what ..................



LOL! Let's not even go to the "wives collected from a pool of hookers" subject... that's pretty delicate...

----------


## superman

I'm sorry if I'm throwing a spanner in the works but I've seen these meeting of dating site partners first hand and it's just a business arrangement ie 'you look after me and I'll look after you'. Example being:- my mother-in-law got an arranged meeting with a German guy. Never married him but tolerated him for 10 years because of what he could provide her with financially. When he died she never shed a tear and was on to the wife within 2 days for me to find her another farang to replace him. I really don't want to get involved so she's going to pay 40,000 Baht for someone locally to find her another sucker. She's only had one offer up til now and that's from another German guy who's wheelchair bound. She hasn't seen him but there's a good chance she'll take him. Why would she take a wheelchair bound farang that she's never seen? Because he's got 60,000 baht (if I recall correctly) pension coming in every month. It's basically a business, as I said. By the way she had a gik during the 10 years she was with the German guy. She isn't a one off believe me.

----------


## robuzo

I met mine on a liveaboard out of Phuket. She was with a guy who clearly didn't appreciate or deserve her, although for some reason he seemed to really want to be friends with me. After we returned to Phuket on New Year's Eve he announced to her that he was gay and off to the katoey bars. Despite a multi-year relationship she had never figured that out. She asked me if there was something wrong with her, and I offered to demonstrate in the most tangible way possible that there was not. We married about a year later. True story.

----------


## FailSafe

I met my wife at a business expo at the Queen Sirikit Center- I was in way over my head with the language barrier while trying to complete a deal, and she took pity on me and helped me out, so I took her to lunch- the next day the same thing happened- she's been taking care of me ever since.

----------


## Lorenzo

> I am not saying a wife can not be found in a bar since that is how many western wifes are found.


In the west that so called "bar" is a whorehouse.  I suspect not many westerners find their special someone in the local whorehouse.

As to your question, I met one GF while she was working as a maid in a Pattaya hotel.  Another I met at the Beer Garden, Bangkok.




> It also would show that not all Thai  girlfriends/wives are trying to take a farang for a ride.


Maybe not every single one but almost all.  Would be foolish to assume otherwise.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by Matthew
> 
> 
> I feel very lucky to have spend 6.5 happy years in Thailand, most of them with her at my side..and hope for many more.
> 
> 
> This is a great story - congratulations to having such a really happy life!



These stories are brilliant and most of us appreciate them. 

I met my wife in a bar ?????    Urm  OK then.     :Smile:  

No probs, but just saying.   :UK:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Think positive, Terry. Lots of folks are more friendly and sharing than you - and me. My man Hemingway's first thread has gone over 100! Well done Earnest!

----------


## terry57

> best stick to a nice virginal westerner then ah what ..................



Mid,  You and I are so far apart that I could see you hooking up with the Any foking thing as long as it has a massive fok off cock.


What ever dude.     :spam2:

----------


## Bogon

> I'm gonna give hemingway the benefit of the doubt. Being a new poster, I think he is trying to ease himself in with an interesting thread that has already fell on its arse. One thing you learn in Thailand is not to ask a fellow where he met his other half. You can make some people feel VERY uncomfy when you spring this question in the flesh. Nothing against guys who have met their significant other in a bar. It's just not for me.  --EDIT--  Just noticed you have just introduced yourself to Terry and have got off on the wrong foot. Good luck on that one! The bloke's a straight-shooter and doesn't mince his words.


Can I retract this post?
Bloody hate it when I'm proved wrong.
Has Terry actually used a swear word in on this thread yet?
The bloke's slipping in his old age. :Smile: 

--EDIT--

Well done Terry.
Just noticed you have you have a foking, fok and cock in you last post of 33 words.
Nearly a 10% success rate!

----------


## TizMe

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Matthew
> ...






> well-educated TEFL teacher


I didn't get that far..  :Very Happy:

----------


## hemingway

> ^Think positive, Terry. Lots of folks are more friendly and sharing than you - and me. My man Hemingway's first thread has gone over 100! Well done Earnest!


Thank you for that Davis. Now that the smoke has cleared maybe I can ease back if I behave myself. :mid:

----------


## jizzybloke

I won mine in a raffle...............

----------


## Bogon

Posh bugger.



They even let you keep the motor out front eh?

----------


## Fondles

I had sexual relations with a girl on Saturday night that works a few bars (not freelancer, her boss owns a few bars). 19, killer body and up for anything. 

Been calling me all  day and this afternoon I dropped into "her bar" on the way home from work and she gobbled my load happily in the toilets. she was that into it I could here her breathing through my anus. 

New Mrs Fondles perhaps, or just add to the existing one and have two ?

----------


## CaptainNemo

> ^Yep. The words kind of leapt onto the page.


Why's he got so many fucking reds then?!  :Very Happy: 

He reminds me of that verbose blond ponce off Dawson's Creek.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Actually Cap, I meant my words.

----------


## kingwilly

> I had sexual relations with a girl on Saturday night that works a few bars (not freelancer, her boss owns a few bars). 19, killer body and up for anything. 
> 
> Been calling me all  day and this afternoon I dropped into "her bar" on the way home from work and she gobbled my load happily in the toilets. she was that into it I could here her breathing through my anus. 
> 
> New Mrs Fondles perhaps, or just add to the existing one and have two ?


Bird like that can become the new MrsFondles, current missus can become your 2nd wife.

----------


## tuktukdriver

I met my wife in Pattaya, up on the hill above walking street. I was walking along and she stepped out from behind a bush. She said something I still can't understand but it was love at first sight. She took me by the hand and we went into the brush and made passionate love. Afterwards, I walked her back to the road, carefully avoiding all the spent condoms. We have been together ever since.

----------


## Thetyim

I met my wife on Beach Road, Pattaya on a moonlit night.
I caught sight of her in the distance and as I walked closer I noticed that she was taking a dump on the pavement.
She came home with me the same day and moved into my house.
We have been together for 3 years and she is great at chasing away cats and biting the postman.
I still have to clear her turds from the garden but I don't mind because I love her so much.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Are you a man or a mouse?...

----------


## sunsetter

> that before they married there wives western asian african or whatever, do not know anything about there past.


rubbish

----------


## dobella

> Bang Pa In Last Online: Yesterday 11:01 PM Join Date: Jan 2009 Posts: 765 I met my wife in Pattaya, up on the hill above walking street. I was walking along and she stepped out from behind a bush. She said something I still can't understand but it was love at first sight. She took me by the hand and we went into the brush and made passionate love. Afterwards, I walked her back to the road, carefully avoiding all the spent condoms. We have been together ever since.


What, you just met her on the road to Jomtien and 'made love' in the bushes and 
it was love at first sight ?
I have heard of stranger unions though but can i just ask.
1) This is a pisstake surely.
2) If not did you adjust your Beer Goggles with your Nightsite goggles ?
3) You were lucky not to get bitten by a snake.*
 * A good friend of mine fancied banging a girl al fresco at night in Jomtien near the Asia Hotel, got snake bit, massive troubles so better to retire to air-con homes.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> As she turned around I knocked her food over.
> 
> 
> Did you do that on purpose to meet her?


Actually no I did not. I was answering an email on my tele and was not looking. I saw her move in the corner of my eye and stepped forward as she swung around to leave. I was really quite embarrassed.

----------


## terry57

> --EDIT--
> 
> Well done Terry.
> Just noticed you have you have a foking, fok and cock in you last post of 33 words.
> Nearly a 10% success rate!



Thanks for that Bogon.  Mid brings out the best in me.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Hi Mid, love you mate.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Bird like that can become the new MrsFondles, current missus can become your 2nd wife.



William that is a crap peace of advise and your trying to fuk up fondles life. A hint of jealousy at work I feel.

Fondles, you just keep rocking up and get a cracking heady in the shitters from the said young horn cracker then go home to your lovely wife.

You know the deal mate, once you marry her she will not be so enthusiastic about giving the old fella a good cleaning out.  :Smile: 

Be around your best mates place giving it to him.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by Yasojack
> 
> that before they married there wives western asian african or whatever, do not know anything about there past.
> 
> 
> rubbish


My thoughts exactly, total lot of shit that post.

With my ex girl friends I met there family friends and associates so it didn't take long to find out whether they sucked cock for financial gain.

And before any smart bastard chimes in, No they didn't do it for money but had no problem doing it for a few beers recompense.   :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> doing it for a few beers recompense.


we understand that they needed the beer goggles firmly affixed

----------


## terry57

^

Well, you have your Beer goggles on when you suck your boyfriends cock.

 No different is there except I like girls and you like boys.    :spam2:

----------


## Carrabow

That beer looks offensive, if it had a softer label BF could get his lips around it  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

BF could get his lips around the exhaust pipe on the Space Shuttle.   :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> ^
> 
> BF could get his lips around the exhaust pipe on the Space Shuttle.


 
Tunnel Boring Machines? Industrial Strength  :mid:

----------


## kmart

> *How Did You Meet Your Thai Girlfriend/Wife *


I caught her eye across a crowded dancefloor. 

It had fallen out during the Macarena.

----------


## Lorenzo

thread is totally spent, like a 90 year old punter

----------


## CaptainNemo

Like most of the contributors then

----------


## Carrabow

> Like most of the contributors then


 
No, some of us are young pups.

When I get as old as Dr.A, I will be really cranky   :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> There's good advice about this sort of thing here


Yeah, always get an orpan three holer with silicone paid for by some twat in Norway or whatever. Cant go wrong  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> I think its safe to say that a lot of people met their girls in a bar.


 Well well with 7 posts how do you come to that conclusion mate ??

 BTW  just for the record I met mine on TLL and she was a school teacher with a master degree in science , so cross me off your list pls

----------


## Satonic

I met all 3 of my 'long term' relationships back in London in bars or clubs. 

Here I met my missus at ABAC Uni. She was studying, I was hanging out drinking cheap beer and trying to hook up with a girl in a uni uniform  :Wink:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I used to have a job playing Piano in a whorehouse and met mine there

----------


## Seekingasylum

I bought mine from a trafficker. She was packaged with a tag claiming academic credentials, a professorship at Chula in applied "think too mut " and allegedly graduated from the Thai Air school of charm and deportment.

I think it's all true but there is no warranty offered so any contractual issue likely to arise is probably quite otiose.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think its safe to say that a lot of people met their girls in a bar. Not A good idea.


Why's that?

----------


## laymond

> Hi Mid, love you mate.


is that a reciept from the HAPPY HAVEN on the wall tezza???

----------


## navydoubs1977

Met mine on a boat she worked on heading to Koh Lahn, 5 years later, 3 kids and 4 years spent in the UK, ups and downs as per any relationship but 100% happy with the decision i made!

----------


## Rural Surin

> I think its safe to say that a lot of people met their girls in a bar. Not A good idea. There's good advice about this sort of thing here: Thai Prostitute; Sex Workers in Thailand and some Untruths


I believe it would be safer [and easier] to suggest that _not most_ of the suspected have met their wives/gf within a bar atomosphere.

Fodder for promoted perpetuated stereotypes and myths.
Which continues, because such nonsense is repeated over and again and receives undo and specific attention.

A very very very miniscule percentage of Thai females have anything whatsoever to be associated with adult entertainment circles. An overwhelming percentage are everyday girls.....the _good girl_ clause.

----------


## armstrong

MY WIFE IS NOT A WHORE.   she might be a bitch, a twat, stupid, annoying, a whore, forgetful, vengeful and stupid.   but she's not a whore!

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


Its a tough crowd at TD Matthew.

Post up some more photos.

Your wife is hot!

 :Smile:

----------


## Safe n Sure

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...


Fondles? you plan to sleep with your wires sister in 10 years?? now that what I call forward planning, like your style :smiley laughing:

----------


## Safe n Sure

:cmn: 


> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...


Fondles? you plan to sleep with your wives sister in 10 years?? now that what I call forward planning, like your style :smiley laughing:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Met the girlfriend/in bar...

Then 

Met the wife/in car park...

To take me home.

----------


## nostromo

Oh I feel like a pervert now, compared to your stories, since I met my Thai wife at a business meeting. Now my ex farang wife (her name is Bitch Who Stole Everything), I met her in a bar.

----------


## Looper

> I met my Thai wife at a business meeting


Hope negotiations went well.

These girls drive a hard bargain  :Smile:

----------


## expattaffy

I think an equal question to HOW did you meet is WHAT did you meet. as a mate of mine said, "With beatifull Thai ladies like pebbles on a beach why the fucking hell do some farrangs settle for an ugly bastard". He is right on that from what I have seen. ::chitown::

----------


## kmart

^It's only skin deep mate. 90% of Thai women it's even less.

----------


## hillbilly

When asked where did I meet my wife, I often answer that she was hugging the chrome pole. In reality, I met my wife of 15 years at an international school where she worked.

Best thing that ever happened to me...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Best thing that ever happened to me...


What's her take on it?  :Smile:

----------


## gussethuffer

whatever answer you give suspicions will be cast

i never ask people that question

im not that interested also

----------

